# Dunlop Air suspension, fitting made easy guide



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

For this job you will need some additional ground clearance (Milenco Quattros ideal)
A long handled torque wrench
Hammerite Waxoyl to coat all metal parts during assembly
A tape measure for LSV load sensing valve
1/2" drive sockets 13,17,22mm
Hammer, cold chisel, sidecutters, stanley knife, battery drill, 8mm HSS bit

Begin with the rod measurement at the LSV as this may alter with the suspension upgrade and need to be adjusted later BEFORE driving








Next having created more room for your comfort underneath the van if your bump stops are sat on the leaf springs? use your scissor jack to create a small amount of lift (about 25mm 1") make sure the head of the scissor is on a reinforced section of chassis








The bump stop will need a slight persuasion with a hammer and drift or cold chisel on the castellations to just start it off anticlockwise








BS removed








The basic components are superb quality and very robust








Upper bracket fitted and secured with bolt 17mm head








Next comes the removal of the leaf spring U bolts and bump stop bottom plate, 22mm socket and long handled wrench with some brute force to get these babies off 








The bump stop plate is NOT replaced but saved for if you remove your kit to transfer to another vehicle.
Now attach a bellow unit to a bottom bracket loosely with the 13mm headed bolts and attach the appropriate air line (left or right) Marcle recommend red for left blue for right.
Compress the bellows until all the air is expelled and bend over the other end of the airline to prevent it re inflating, secure with tape or a small cable tie.








Bellows located








U bolted back in place 110nm tightening torque!








Allow the air back into the bellows and fit the top bolts loosly








tighten the bellows bottom bolts 13mm spanner, check alignment before tightening top bolts 13mm
Decide on a route for your airlines








































View below rear of driver footwell where handbrake cable goes through to lever 2 x 8mm holes drilled








Airlines appear here and enter fill point and gauge








Units inflated








Now adjust the pressure until the units stand 13.5cm tall about 35psi and re measure the LSV ! remember mine was about 35mm in the first picture?
Now it is a tad under 30mm








Adjust here until it is the original measurement 8mm spanner to lossen the collar









This cost me £411 as illustrated inc VAT n delivery


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Techno,

I have to fit the same system this week (or the first fit day after I receive it).

I take it you will be on hand for tech support?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes no problem I hope its not as cold for you :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Tell me about it.

I have got a brand new Oyster Satellite system that has been sat in the box, awaiting fitting for nearly a fortnight as it is too cold for the Sika Flex to go off properly.

(I think my fitting is slightly different for the X250, as I don't think it as the LSV valve, as I'm presuming it has ABS).


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*France*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Tell me about it.
> 
> I have got a brand new Oyster Satellite system that has been sat in the box, awaiting fitting for nearly a fortnight as it is too cold for the Sika Flex to go off properly.


Take it over to Rays place in France, he has a barn and +6c!

Good Luck,
Trev.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Hi Techno,
> 
> I have to fit the same system this week (or the first fit day after I receive it).
> 
> I take it you will be on hand for tech support?


The X250 (yours) is basically the same as mine, except the top bracket is not the channel shaped fitting like mine, but a steel disc is mounted on the chassis, then a plate on top of the air bellows, and the two are held together with two special clamps.

No adjustment to the brakes as the X250 has ABS and therefore no load sensing valve.

:wink:


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

When I get the opportunity on level ground I'll measure the amount of lift at the tow ball with and without pressure. I think it will be very considerable 8O


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Yes no problem I hope its not as cold for you :lol:


You wasn't wrong there, I gave up when I looked and it was minus 2. I was out for 5 mins in for 10.

I had to give it up as a bad job due to the ensuing Frostbite. Though I did manage to get the bump stops & lower brackets off on both sides, and get the bolts in place loosely.

Hopefully only another hours work tomorrow to finish it off (if I've thawed out by then).

How sodding fiddly is that lower front bolt to get in? It must have took me half an hour to get them in.

Cheers again for the post, I did return to the images on a couple of occasions today for reference.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Put the bolt in before putting the bottom bracket in place and then you only need to tighten them up after you've got the U bolts in place. I tightened with a flexy knuckle ratchet spanner :lol:

See fitted first?









I'm on the roof of the Trafford centre so I know how cold it is 8O


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi mate,

I'm not so sure it's the same process as that on the X250, the unit is bolted at both the top and bottom brackets, with the top bracket (and bellows) being attached first.

CHEERS


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I understand now. Nimble fingers 
http://www.marcleleisure.co.uk/store/pdf/dunlop/L.D06.C.M.en.pdf


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

*dunlop air suspension*

Techno 100
you do give me problems, every time i see another of your great jobs done i think i'll have to check mine out :lol:

I will when the weather gets better. 

What was the ride like before fitting was it causing you problems or was it just something you knew would give you a better stability? 
Ken


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Well I managed to get the job finished today after thawing out numerous times.

Tip for anyone else who does the same fit on the X250 chassis, I would take a leaf from Technos book, and try to fit the bottom bracket to the bellows prior to installing if at all possible. Because in situ it is a complete mare to try and get a spanner / socket onto the 13mm Nut Head.

That said, even if you can get one on, you can only thumb tighten, as it will need balancing out when the whole thing is assembled.

A very short / stubby 13mm spanner will come in handy.

* This thread has been very very helpful as a photo reference, well done that man Techno.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> View below rear of driver footwell where handbrake cable goes through to lever 2 x 8mm holes drilled


Excellent guide, Am I right in assuming after the test fit you put some grommets round the pipes going through the bodywork.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Kev , if you look at the pictures closely you'll se the airlines are run through clear 8mm OD plastic tube "supplied" and where the pipes are attach to the off side bottom damper bracket and where crossing metal edges


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

*Re: dunlop air suspension*



papaken said:


> Techno 100
> you do give me problems, every time i see another of your great jobs done i think i'll have to check mine out :lol:
> 
> I will when the weather gets better.
> ...


Hi Ken
Ride was ok but too much body roll on bends/roundabouts and my springs a bit tired.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Techno100 said:


> Kev , if you look at the pictures closely you'll se the airlines are run through clear 8mm OD plastic tube "supplied" and where the pipes are attach to the off side bottom damper bracket and where crossing metal edges


  I sit corrected, as you say look closely, it's more obvious on the gauge picture, but I still missed it ( & they let me drive )

Were on the 2001 Fiat chassis too, and our actually lives on the bump stops permanently, the local ambulance station said that all there's are the same way and it more or less illiminates body roll, I have to agree but it's a very harsh ride at the back.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Test drove for first time on Friday and set out at 4 bar and a miraculous transformation ! like a new van.
I dropped the pressure today for the return journey to 3 bar and it was as tho I had not fitted it yet so 4 bar seems to be the pivotal point for mine.
Whilst on site on a slopping pitch I put it up to 7 bar to achieve level 8)


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Techno100 said:


> Whilst on site on a slopping pitch I put it up to 7 bar to achieve level 8)


Hello mate,

Did you fit a compressor with your system?


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No I just use a cheap RING tyre inflator £20 Amazon

100psi
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ring-Automo...60WE/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1330865777&sr=8-1

EDIT not very good for motor home tyres for which I originally bought it BUT excellent for suspension as the volume of air is very much smaller. Took about a minute to go from 3 to 4 bar


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Techno,

Has your system lost any pressure at all since fitting? (I have noticed a very slight drop in mine is why I ask)

CHEERS


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

No checked it today after 2 weeks parked, still at 4 bar both sides as I left it.
Gaslow no longer leaking too auto changeover valve still on green after a week with bottles shut off 8)

However! all 4 tyres have lost air equally so check your pressures. My rears dropped 10 psi and fronts 5 through the winter


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Did you purge the gauge ? with both valves closed let the air out of the gauge. Open the valve for one side and take a reading, close the valve and purge the gauge again. Open valve for other side and take a reading.

With the valves closed the gauge only reads the pressure trapped within itself and this will most likely have dropped


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi mate,

I didn't purge the gauge, I will do that tomorrow and keep an eye on it.

It has only gone down a minimal amount (about 1 or 2 psi) so I am not overly concerned.

CHEERS


----------

